# AV Grabber



## cfre694 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have tried using an AV grabber (STLab M-490 AV Grabber Video Capture adapter USB2.0) in an attempt to digitize all of my old home videos. I used Corel Video Studio Essentials x4 in order to capture the video and used various editing software to edit them. 
While this device worked, I am unsatisfied with raw captured video, and thus with the final product. When I look at the original VHS tape running from a VCR player and the captured raw footage from this device, the original VHS is much clearer and higher quality. Why is this the case?
The box says that it supports PAL up to 720x480, which must be higher quality than an ancient VHS. I have all the highest quality settings activated in Corel but I still can't reach the quality of the original VHS. 
Can anyone help me out?
Thanks for reading


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

When comparing the video, are comparing what you see on the TV to the file on the PC? Or comparing both on the same TV?

Also, VHS is low resolution...something like 352 x 240. You will need to experiment with different resolutions and capture settings to see what works best. I'd suggest starting at VHS resolution and working from there. Capturing at the highest resolution and settings isn't always the best solution, especially for low quality sources.

You also need to remember that it's low quality. Converting to digital often hurts the image as it makes all of the missing information (low resolution / low quality) more noticeable.


----------



## kabad (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello cfre

I am also trying to put my old VHS tapes onto dvd and I have an smi grabber which my husband bought me. I have installed and managed to get the smi grabber in the capture section but even though my video player is playing I cannot see the video on my laptop? why is this? I have all the correct leads etc

Many Thanks
Kabad


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@kabad, please do not hijack someone else's thread. Stay within your own thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/smi-grabber-792794.html
As stated, you can try to reach the seller of the device for support. Or you can try a different capture software as is mentioned in this thread: Corel VideoStudio Essentials X4 - Corel Corporation Software Informer.


----------



## kabad (Feb 5, 2014)

sorry I never intended to "hijack" someones thread...as they actually got an image I was interested to find out what they did.
I thought this was a forum that anyone could try to help each other!!
obviously got that wrong :facepalm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This thread was last posted to in July of 2013, the OP is probably not coming back. If you post the same question to more then one thread, we get confused and you do not get a good answer. The OP in this thread used a different software program, as suggested you can try that if you want. But I would suggest contacting the seller for support or spend another $7 and get a decent device with software that works: Amazon.com: EasyCap DC60 - USB 2.0 Video Capture Adapter with Video Editing Software: Computers & Accessories


----------

